# Irwin County



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 1, 2010)

hot and dry, got a good rain last night gage had 3 inch in it this morning, lots of fresh deer tracks around the peanut fields.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 1, 2010)

That'll bring the deer out for sure! Hope we got some in Ben Hill on our food plots.


----------



## spaceman (Aug 1, 2010)

*rain*

That is good news. Hope my pond level rises a little.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 2, 2010)

some parts of the county got more rain last night.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 12, 2010)

HOT and dry over here on the west side of Irwin County.
did not see the first deer yesterday.


----------



## spaceman (Sep 19, 2010)

*Irwin*

Lot's of deer on the p-nut fields especially besides the oak trees. I did not get a shot but saw several does and fawns this morning.
We need rain!!


----------



## thefuzz (Sep 25, 2010)

10 hours in the stand thoday and no deer. It's just too hot.


----------



## spaceman (Sep 25, 2010)

*no deer*

none for me either but did get foodplots done today


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 26, 2010)

did not go to the deer stand sat, just to hot. we got a good rain last night.


----------



## spaceman (Sep 26, 2010)

*rain*

Yes good rain last night. How about today did it rain much?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 27, 2010)

started raining sunday night about 8:30, and is still raining this morning, looks like we may get rain all day.


----------



## spaceman (Oct 1, 2010)

*rain*

Did we get any more rain this week?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 3, 2010)

no rain on the west side of the county, has been a lot cooler.


----------



## thefuzz (Oct 3, 2010)

Cooler is good. I'm hoping the deer start moving when I come back up.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 4, 2010)

deer have been out in the peanut fields late in the afternoon.  it was 59 in waterloo this morning sure felt good.


----------



## thefuzz (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got back from Irwinville this weekend. Lots of deer movement. Counted 7 different does and 1 small buck. Took a shot on a doe Saturday morning, hit a limb and shaved her back for her. No blood thank goodness. Just a litle hair on the broadhead. I would have been mad if I wounded her on a ricochet.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 28, 2010)

Rain in irwin county


----------



## spaceman (Oct 28, 2010)

finally!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 29, 2010)

1 inch of rain, no full moon, and it's going to be 46 friday night, maybe the deer will be on the move.


----------



## spaceman (Oct 29, 2010)

*rain*

Let me know what you see. Good luck!!


----------



## FALCON z (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm on the edge of ben hill and irwin.  Found a big scrape last weekend and picture of a nice but with neck already swollen.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 13, 2010)

the rut must be on , one of my sons went back to the creek this morning and at about 7:10 he shot a big 10 that was after a doe.


----------



## spaceman (Nov 15, 2010)

*rut*

No bucks over here yet....


----------



## dannybuck (Nov 15, 2010)

Im hunting in Irwin between Douglas and Ocilla, off of 32, and they're trying, just not fully committed yet.


----------



## theianoshow (Nov 16, 2010)

dannybuck said:


> Im hunting in Irwin between Douglas and Ocilla, off of 32, and they're trying, just not fully committed yet.




Fully Agree. As i sit here in florida at work i am scared i might miss it. i cant get up there till friday. bummer.

did any of yall check out the reenactment this past weekend?


----------



## spaceman (Nov 17, 2010)

theianoshow said:


> Fully Agree. As i sit here in florida at work i am scared i might miss it. i cant get up there till friday. bummer.
> 
> did any of yall check out the reenactment this past weekend?



I bet this weekend things will pick up, missed the reenactment


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Nov 18, 2010)

saw a picture of an 11 point killed tuesday afternoon around the landscrossings area.


----------



## FALCON z (Nov 18, 2010)

We're having bucks show up on our land that we haven't seen yet.  They're roaming.  I had a spike follow my deer scent to the bottom of my tree this weekend, threw his head up and was crazy smelling the air.  Buddy of mine killed a nice 9pt yesterday evening, 20 minutes after putting out the tinks.  We havent' seen any deer actaully running but the bucks are traveling now.


----------



## FALCON z (Nov 18, 2010)

theianoshow said:


> Fully Agree. As i sit here in florida at work i am scared i might miss it. i cant get up there till friday. bummer.
> 
> did any of yall check out the reenactment this past weekend?




drove by it on my way home from the deer stand but didn't have time to stop.  This is the 2nd year I've seen them out there.  What are they actually doing?


----------



## spaceman (Nov 19, 2010)

The does are visiting the scrapes. Bucks are hot on their tails


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

FALCON z said:


> drove by it on my way home from the deer stand but didn't have time to stop.  This is the 2nd year I've seen them out there.  What are they actually doing?


They re-enact the capture of Jefferson Davis.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2010)

Rabbit Runner said:


> saw a picture of an 11 point killed tuesday afternoon around the landscrossings area.


Ya know who's land it was on?
Oh yeah........... HEeeeeyyyy!!!


----------



## spaceman (Dec 10, 2010)

Well how has everyone done in Irwin county? Anybody get anything big yet?


----------

